

AprilFools.css - wesbos
https://github.com/wesbos/aprilFools.css

======
jvzr
I could imagine using the blur one with subtle, seemingly erratic movements on
a 30s loop. :)

~~~
wesbos
haha thats exactly what it does :) Just long enough for you to question your
own sanity.

------
Jeremy1026
These will be great to use in the office. Thanks for sharing.

------
jcutrell
Any idea how to make this work for Safari folk as well?

~~~
wesbos
Looks like safari has something similar:
[http://www.commercetuned.co.uk/accessibility/user-style-
shee...](http://www.commercetuned.co.uk/accessibility/user-style-sheets.php)

A user stylesheet plugin would work as well

~~~
jcutrell
I'm trying to write a "performance enhancement" script to send around to my
fellow workers - hoping to just bash my way in. :)

